# Your Favorite Bands



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

Just name off random bands that you like. Mine are; Avenged Sevenfold<{my fave},Mettalica, Pantera,3Oh!3,Duran Duran, Coldplay, Nine Inch Nails, Panic!At The Disco, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus,Alice In Chains, Marilyn Manson, Josh Turner, Lady Gaga, and that is all i can think of at the moment. How inconvenient.....


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2009)

Malkuth and This Heat


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Malkuth and This Heat


Never heard of them. What genre of music are they?


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

I just typed out a lot today so I'll save myself the trouble of making a list 100 miles long and say most of the things that get listed I most likely listen to and enjoy. I like a very wide variety of music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Never heard of them. What genre of music are they?



Malkuth is black metal and This Heat is "post-punk"


----------



## Sulfide (May 5, 2009)

ICP, naw jokes. There new shit is near terrible

Fall Out Boy
Puddle of Mudd
Disturbed
Mettalica
Alice in Chains
Green Day (some of their shit)

IDk I like an assload of music. Not that gangster rap shit like Ice Cube, Feminem, Tupac, 50 cent, the MAjority is the same stuff you listed


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

Yuppers. i agree with Pheonix. I could go on for a very long time,but eh. I don't want to burn up the keyboard.:3 And cool beans ,load_blown. How'd you come up with your name?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> And cool beans ,load_blown. How'd you come up with your name?



It's a Black Dice record. A good one.


----------



## foxmusk (May 5, 2009)

Alesana - screamo.
Boys Like Girls - scene.
Breathe Carolina - powerpop/electronic.
Bright Eyes - indie.
Chiodos - screamo.
Cute Is What We Aim For - scene.
From First To Last - screamo.
Gwen Stefani - amazing.
Hollywood Undead - alternative rap.
Horrors - british alternative.
Hyper Crush - electronic/rap.
I Set My Friends On Fire - screamo.
The Medic Droid - powerpop/electronic.
Metro Station - electronic/powerpop.
Motley Crue - metal. duh.
The Postal Service - electronic/indie.
Screeching Weasel - punk.
The Sex Pistols - punk.
Sonny - electronic.
Spill Canvas - alternative.


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> _*Alesana - screamo*_.
> _Boys Like Girls - scene._
> Breathe Carolina - powerpop/electronic.
> Bright Eyes - indie.
> ...


 
I hilited {<can't spell worth shit}the ones I like. Have you heard Kelsey, or California by Metro Station?


----------



## D-vious (May 5, 2009)

Khanate, Nunslaughter, (old) Pitch Shifter. Beyond Dawn, Mournful Congregation, Vomitory, My Dying Bride.


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

D-vious said:


> Khanate, Nunslaughter, (old) Pitch Shifter. Beyond Dawn, Mournful Congregation, Vomitory, My Dying Bride.


 
Never heard of them. i just remembered another I like! Type O Negative


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (May 5, 2009)

To name a few:

Rush
Metallica
Iron Maiden
ACDC
Faith No More
Bon Jovi
The Eagles
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Eric Clapton
Dio
Ozzy Osbourne
Megadeth
Survivor
Molly Hatchet


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2009)

Eric CRAPton hahahaha haaa haahaaahaah


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> To name a few:
> 
> _*Rush*_
> _*Metallica*_
> ...


There's more of my faves. Anyone heard of Dido?


----------



## D-vious (May 5, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Never heard of them. i just remembered another I like! Type O Negative


 
Khanate, Beyond Dawn, Mournful Congregation and My Dying Bride are doom metal, Nunslaughter and Vomitory are death metal, and old Pitch Shifter was Godflesh worshipping industrial metal


----------



## Jelly (May 5, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> There's more of my faves. Anyone heard of Dido?



Yeah, she's alright.

My favorite?
James Chance and the Contortions


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

D-vious said:


> Khanate, Beyond Dawn, Mournful Congregation and My Dying Bride are doom metal, Nunslaughter and Vomitory are death metal, and old Pitch Shifter was Godflesh worshipping industrial metal


 
Sounds like my kind of music:3 *mewl*


----------



## Hottigress (May 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah, she's alright.
> 
> My favorite?
> James Chance and the Contortions


 
Never heard of them. i like White Flag and Thank You, By Dido.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 5, 2009)

D-vious said:


> Khanate, Beyond Dawn, Mournful Congregation and My Dying Bride are doom metal, Nunslaughter and Vomitory are death metal, and old Pitch Shifter was Godflesh worshipping industrial metal



Godflesh is _the balls_. No other way to say it.

Khanate is also p. amazing. I love the video for "Dead".


----------



## Lowblock (May 6, 2009)

Rush
The Who
Children of Bodom
Dream Theater
Dragonforce (yes)
System of a Down (the best)

I listen to alot of shit, except RAPe, that's where I draw the line.

Y'know, I was just going to make a thread like this.


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2009)

Cake
Modest Mouse
Placebo
The Killers
The Strokes
Arctic Monkeys
A Perfect Circle
Tool
Depeche Mode
No Doubt
Bjork 
They Might be Giants


Don't ask me to chose a favorite. @.@


----------



## Hottigress (May 6, 2009)

Lowblock said:


> _*Rush*_
> *The Who*
> Children of Bodom
> Dream Theater
> ...


 
I like the ones I marked


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

Pixies
Modest Mouse
Neutral Milk Hotel
Radiohead
At the Drive-In
Portishead
65daysofstatic
The Antlers
Guided by Voices
Why?

At the moment.


----------



## Hottigress (May 6, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> _*Cake*_
> *Modest Mouse*
> Placebo
> *The Killers*
> ...


 
Same here


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Modest Mouse


:3


xxxkittyxxx said:


> Same here


Awesome, hard to find people in to Cake. I want to buy a Cake hoodie and everything x3


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> :3
> 
> Awesome, hard to find people in to Cake. I want to buy a Cake hoodie and everything x3




>:3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

I enjoy the music of Type O Negative.


----------



## Hottigress (May 6, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> :3
> 
> Awesome, hard to find people in to Cake. I want to buy a Cake hoodie and everything x3


 

yup.... You heard of Apocalyptica?


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

Diablo Swing Orchestra anyone? =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad-l54T_kYY


----------



## Shindo (May 6, 2009)

Neutral Milk Hotel right now


----------



## Hottigress (May 6, 2009)

Shindo, I have never heard of that in my whole life.:3. I like cello. It's surely one of the most beautiful instruments. i play mainly trumpet though, among many others. Are there any other musicians?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Diablo Swing Orchestra anyone? =)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad-l54T_kYY



It was alright.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It was alright.



Seems to be their most popular one.  I can't download any yet.  =(


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> yup.... You heard of Apocalyptica?


Only heard one song from them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Seems to be their most popular one.  I can't download any yet.  =(



Sounded too much like Nightwish in parts


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Someone say Napalm death, anul cunt, or dying fetus. ]:<


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Someone say Napalm death, anul cunt, or dying fetus. ]:<



I <3 NAMALM DEATH OH YEAH


Also Anal Cunt I did a project for a class on music from Massachusetts & New Hampshire and included them along with Agoraphobic Nosebleed, The Queers, and The Shaggs.


----------



## Hottigress (May 6, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Only heard one song from them.


 
Was that song "I Don't Care" Featuring Adam Gontier from 3 Days Grace perhaps?


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I <3 NAMALM DEATH OH YEAH
> 
> 
> Also Anal Cunt I did a project for a class on music from Massachusetts & New Hampshire and included them along with Agoraphobic Nosebleed, The Queers, and The Shaggs.



Agoraphobic Nosebleed! Fuck yeah! This thread was lacking  and now it's starting to have it.

Billy Joel, Kansas, The Rounchous Brothers, MSI, (That's right) SOAD, k/carcass, (probably spelled wrong *shrugs*) Eddie Rabbit, Rehab, Everlast, Wall of Voodoo, etc. List will continue at a later time.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

I love drum machine grind so much I can't even begin.


----------



## Hottigress (May 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Agoraphobic Nosebleed! Fuck yeah! This thread was lacking  and now it's starting to have it.
> 
> Billy Joel, Kansas, The Rounchous Brothers, MSI, (That's right) SOAD, k/carcass, (probably spelled wrong *shrugs*) Eddie Rabbit, *Rehab*, _Everlast,_ Wall of Voodoo, etc. List will continue at a later time.


 

I'm sittin' at a bar on the inside! Waitin" for my ride on the otside! She stole my heart, in the trailer park. And I jacked the keys to her fuckin' car, crashed that p.o.s, then stepped away! la-la-la-la-lalala:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Mr Bungle, sepultura, pig destroyer, lightning bolt, melt-banana, venetian snares, deftones, holy molar, Mr oizo, mastodon, meshuggah, and nirvana. (nirvana? wtf? yeah )


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Mr Bungle, sepultura, pig destroyer, lightning bolt, melt-banana, venetian snares, deftones, holy molar, Mr oizo, mastodon, meshuggah, and nirvana. (nirvana? wtf? yeah )



That's all you need in life


----------



## xiath (May 6, 2009)

My favorites wound have to be:

Pink Floyd

Dream Theater

Flogging molly

Lately my friend has been listening to Impending Doom.  I say I kind of like them.  A hell of a lot heavier then I normally listen to though.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's all you need in life



fffuuuuuccckkkkkkk yyyeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhh. 

Queensryche, anti-nowhere league, five for fighting, police, cutting crew, bryan adams, kenny loggins, jim croce, pantera, haddaway, cavalera conspirecy, eiffel 65, men without hats, frank sinatra, simple minds, led zeppelin, blaque, (what of it?) b-52's, godsmack, smashmouth, queen judas priest, sublime, bloodhound gang, billy idol, elton john, real big fish, aha, ac/dc, soundgarden, dethklok, three doors down, fleetwood mac, matallica, and the red hot chili peppers. I can't think of anymore off the top of my head.


----------



## Hottigress (May 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> fffuuuuuccckkkkkkk yyyeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhh.
> 
> *Queensryche*, anti-nowhere league, five for fighting, *police*, cutting crew, bryan adams, kenny loggins, jim croce, *pantera, haddaway*, *cavalera conspirecy*, eiffel 65, men without hats, frank sinatra,_* simple minds*_, _*led zeppelin*_, blaque, (what of it?) *b-52's, godsmack*, *smashmouth*, queen judas priest, *sublime,* bloodhound gang,* billy idol*, elton john, real big fish, aha, ac/dc, soundgarden, dethklok, three doors *down,* fleetwood mac, *matallica, and the red hot chili peppers*. I can't think of anymore off the top of my head.


 
me dos


----------



## Hottigress (May 6, 2009)

DEathklok, Speedycake Remix, Medic Droid, The Offspring, Ratt, Ozzy,ZZTop,Breaking Benjamin,Seether,Raver's Fantasy,Sarah McGlaughclin, Evanessence, Evan's Blue, Incubus,The Used,Alice In Chains,SLipknot,Mudvayne,Phill Collins. And ya..... In like ten minutes I'll have that much more


----------



## D-vious (May 6, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Godflesh is _the balls_. No other way to say it.
> 
> Khanate is also p. amazing. I love the video for "Dead".



That video is incredibly brutal, both visually and emotionally. It's great and totally befits the music


----------



## Incognito (May 7, 2009)

Kay here are my favourites(well as many as I can possibly list)
Alice Cooper
Marilyn Manson
Nine Inch Nails
Avenged Seven Fold
Rancid
Turbonegro
GWAR
W.A.S.P.
Twisted Sister
Ratt
Megadeth
Metallica
Quiet Riot
Disturbed
Dir En Grey
The Versailles
Malice Mizer
30 Seconds to mars
Atreyu
Type O Negative
Slipknot
Insane Clown Posse <(Only rap I listen to)
The Pillows <(Mostly because of FLCL)
White Zombie
Rob Zombie
Poison
Survivour
The Scorpions
Aiden
Neurosonic
E nomine
Green Day(Older stuff)
Fall Out Boy
My Chemical Romance
Billy Idol
Motley Crue
Papa Roach
Bowling for soup
Judas Priest
Ozzy Osbourne
Black Sabbath
Bon Jovi
Winger
Cinderella
Night Ranger
Danger Danger

Well thats about all I can get off the top of my head.
And yes I do like emo but then again I like pretty much everything well....thats an exaggeration but whatever.
Hope to see you back on soon Kitty.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 7, 2009)

Turbonegro is rad as hell


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Mr Bungle, sepultura, pig destroyer, lightning bolt, melt-banana, venetian snares, deftones, holy molar, Mr oizo, mastodon, meshuggah, and nirvana. (nirvana? wtf? yeah )



Dude, you forgot Green JellÃ¿


----------



## Wulfshade (May 7, 2009)

Ayreon, Moonsorrow, Moonspell, Devin Townsend, Samael, The Kovenant, Arcturus, Machinae Supremacy...


----------



## The Grey One (May 7, 2009)

Pink Floyd (my #1), Duran Duran, ELO, Paper Lace, The Animals, The Monkees, The Clash and The Sex Pistols.


----------



## pheonix (May 7, 2009)

Ark said:


> Dude, you forgot Green JellÃ¿



The Three little pigs. lmao

Yeah I totally forgot but I was just going with what was in my head at the time.


----------



## Hottigress (May 8, 2009)

Incognito said:


> Kay here are my favourites(well as many as I can possibly list)
> _*Alice Cooper*_
> _*Marilyn Manson*_
> _*Nine Inch Nails*_
> ...


there are the ones i like and have heard of.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 8, 2009)

I'm just gonna list my favourite artists whether they be bands or not.

Staind
Seether/Sarin Gas
Guy Taylor
Voltaire
Brent Spiner
The Veronicas
Deftones
Brian 'Head' Welch
The Birthday Massacre
Third Day
Katy Perry (though I hate "I Kissed A Girl")
Newton Faulkner
The Fray
Disturbed
Boyce Avenue
William Control
Cold
KoRn...


The list is long and I don't have time to write it all out


----------



## Wildberry Blue (May 8, 2009)

Megadeth
Motorhead
Overkill
Cypress Hill
Judas Priest
Metallica (something of a guilty pleasure)
Testament
Exodus
Anthrax
Ill Bill
Wu-Tang Clan
Black Sabbath

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> Just name off random bands that you like. Mine are; Avenged Sevenfold<{my fave},Mettalica, Pantera,3Oh!3,Duran Duran, Coldplay, Nine Inch Nails, Panic!At The Disco, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus,Alice In Chains, Marilyn Manson, Josh Turner, Lady Gaga, and that is all i can think of at the moment. How inconvenient.....



I don't like your choice in music mostly because of your age and have not yet explored outside the mainstream bubble. Give it some time because what's popular doesn't always make it good, remember that! Not to mention there are thousands of artists out there looking for new fans but are normally shadowed by the half-baked, corporate flavor of the month artists that the major labels shit out on a regular basis.

http://www.last.fm/user/ShadesOfIce - My taste of awesomeness.

I'll just be blunt and list what I like below..

Manilla Road
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Antonio Vivaldi
Johann Sebestian Bach
Georg Philipp Telemann
Franz Joseph Haydn
Georg Friedrich HÃ¤ndel
Dimaension X
Bigelf
Ironsword
Torche
sHEAVY
By Dawn Cursed
Witchtrap
Limbonic Art
Isole
Warning
Forest of Fog
Against Nature
Hellhammer

Most favored genres: Black/thrash metal, doom metal, stoner metal, doom/stoner metal, funeral doom metal, black metal, baroque, classical

Slightly favored genres: Death metal, black/death metal

Unfavorable genres: Power metal


----------



## D-vious (May 10, 2009)

Nice to see someone else digs sHEAVY


----------



## DaedolonX (May 10, 2009)

BLIND GUARDIAN!

PANTERA
SLAYER
Demons & Wizards
NIN
Metallica
Testament
Judas Priest
Megadeth
Iced Earth
Rhapsody/ Rhapsody of Fire
Iron Maiden
Bruce Dickinson
Ozzy
Sabbath
Ect...


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2009)

Last.fm's in my sig. Here're some of my top choices:

Aghora
Andy McKee
Animals As Leaders
Atheist
Augury
Behold... the Arctopus
Between the Buried and Me
Blind Guardian
Blotted Science
Cynic
Danny Elfman
The Dillinger Escape Plan
The Faceless
Frederik Thordendal's Special Defects
Gordian Knot
Hacride
Kamelot
Martyr
Mastodon
Meshuggah
Nile
Obscura
Opeth
Russian Circles
Scale the Summit
SikTh
Sonata Arctica
Symphony X
TesseracT
Textures
Twisted into Form
Vildhjarta


----------



## Vintage (May 10, 2009)

of all the music i have, the only ones i have more than three albums of are modest mouse and the pillows.  so probably those two.


----------



## LiL_Stenly (May 11, 2009)

Let me think...
I don't like some of their songs but most of them...
Crossfade
Trapt
Red
Pillar
Skillet (the old album)
Thousand Foot Krutch
Saving Abel
Breaking Benjamin
Three Days Grace
Kutless (only hardest tracks)
Linkin Park
Nickelback
Papa Roach (the old ones)
Evanescence
12 Stones
So, mostly christian and alternative/soft rock!
P.S. Listen Rap, R&B, Dance, Retro and Ballads too... want to list them all here?


----------



## Isen (May 13, 2009)

Favorite bands and artists, eh?  Let's see...
-Sufjan Stevens
-Sigur Ros
-Iron & Wine
-Radiohead
-mewithoutYou
-Neutral Milk Hotel
-Anathallo
-Okkervil River 
-Animal Collective
-Between the Buried and Me
-Circle Takes the Square
-Five Iron Frenzy
-Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Armaetus (May 13, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> Motley Crue - metal. duh.



Only Motley's first one or two albums were metal, the rest are GLAM ROCK.

Does noone else here dig baroque or classical genres?


----------



## Incognito (May 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Turbonegro is rad as hell


In that case I got a Url I wanna show you mate =)
Here it is : 

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albums&artistid=15457118&ap=0&albumid=9631325


----------



## Not A Fox (May 15, 2009)

Pearljam / Eddie Vedder

The Verve / Richard Ashcroft 

Guided By Voices / Robert Pollard

Smashing Pumpkins (and by extension, Zwan)

Simple Kid

Interpol

Kasabian

Beck

Nada Surf

Placebo

Stereophonics

Coldplay

My Morning Jacket

Radiohead

Aqualung


----------



## Seprakarius (May 15, 2009)

This is problematic for me. I tend to cherry-pick songs over a range of groups. Some of the ones that stick with me, though:

Apocalyptica

Blue Ã–yster Cult (<3 "Astronomy")

Bond

Daft Punk

The Dead Kennedys

Franz Ferdinand

Helloween

Incubus

Jonathan Coulton (On occasion; novelty songs rarely make my standard playlists.)

Nine Inch Nails

A Perfect Circle

Queens of the Stone Age

They Might Be Giants (Also appears intermittently, with the exception of "Istanbul (Not Constantinople)".)

Tool

...and many other songs here and there. Like I said, this is all poised to shift and change depending on my whimsy.


----------



## Armaetus (May 15, 2009)

Some of you furries have absolutely _no_ music taste at all :x


----------



## Takun (May 15, 2009)

That better not be aimed at me 9_9


----------



## pheonix (May 15, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Some of you furries have absolutely _no_ music taste at all :x



I have too much taste in music, which could be a good or bad thing.


----------



## Not A Fox (May 15, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Some of you furries have absolutely _no_ music taste at all :x



Kinda of like some of us have no taste in sick and disgusting fetishes?


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Some of you furries have absolutely _no_ music taste at all :x



:C

We have taste. No guarantees as to the quality of said taste, but it's there.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 15, 2009)

Not A Fox said:


> Kinda of like some of us have no taste in sick and disgusting fetishes?



What the fuck is your problem?


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 16, 2009)

Well I kinda like bands to different degrees, so I'm gonna split this up

Ones I have one or more albums of (long term likeage):

The Academy is...
Ok Go
Motion City Soundtrack
Late of the Pier
Paramore
Bloc Party
Catatonia (not to be confused with katatonia)
No Doubt
Stereophonics
Black Kids
Keane
Beck
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Prodigy

The ones I have one or more songs from (iffy likeage):
Coldplay
Lily Allen
Katy Perry
Gwen Stefani (the solo stuff)
Hadouken!
MGMT
Iglu & Hartly
Maximo Park
Sublime
Reel Big Fish
New Found Glory
Sixpence none the Richer
The Kooks

(some) Band I have one song from (short term likeage):
La Roux
Bombay Bicycle club
Aphex Twin
Asteroids Galaxy Tour
Dan Black
Big D and the kids table
Crystal Castles
The Foals
Lady Gaga
Macy Gray

Well that was a stupidly long list! Any recommendations of songs from the one song bands would be appreciated


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 23, 2009)

Nightwish
Sonata Arctica

...yeah, those are my favorite bands. I have a whole bunch of crap I could list, but don't feel like.


----------



## Bonzzai (May 23, 2009)

Man, my music taste changes like every week. So my favorites are always changing. Right now my favorites are...
As I Lay Dying
The Beatles
The Fratellis
Bright Eyes
Josh Ritters
Radiohead

Radiohead's pretty much always on my list, I can always listen to them.


----------



## SipyCup (May 25, 2009)

I Really dont listen to rock but if anything it would be Gorillaz or some classic rock


----------



## Slim Shadey (May 25, 2009)

Evanescence, Eminem, Three Days Grace, Kurrel the Raven. <3 I dunno if soloists count, but they are my faves.


----------



## Wulf (May 26, 2009)

Nightwish and My Dying Bride are my all time favourite bands.


----------



## foxmusk (May 27, 2009)

okay, so my new favorite band is officially Mary Magdalan. AMAZING.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlDlo81Pw24

(nine of ten of you will probably hate it.)


----------



## Sharpguard (Jun 17, 2009)

Hollywood Undead
Rise Against
POD
Three Doors Down
Slipknot (just a few of their songs)
The Killers
Disturbed
Three Days Grace

And them some mainsteam shit that'l get me flamed =/


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2009)

Sharpguard said:


> Hollywood Undead
> Rise Against
> POD
> Three Doors Down
> ...



Uhhh, besides the mainstream shit that you already posted that will get you flamed? lol


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2009)

Reposting from the thread in The Blue Note:

Cake
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Placebo
Sabaton
Primus
The Cure
The Beatles
Duran Duran
The Dandy Warhols
The Police
Modest Mouse
Smashing Pumpkins
A Perfect Circle
The Strokes
Depeche  Mode
Arctic Monkeys
They Might Be Giants


----------



## brut (Jun 17, 2009)

Disturbed, 
Apocalyptica, 
Bullet for my valentine, 
Adema, 
Crooked X, 
seether, 
green day, 
lacuna coil, 
killswitch engage, 
kitty, and much much more.............


----------



## Sharpguard (Jun 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Uhhh, besides the mainstream shit that you already posted that will get you flamed? lol


 You make a good point =|


----------



## Fiereci (Jun 17, 2009)

Keane and MaxÃ¯mo park, hurr hurr.


----------



## ArawnNox (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I've got a long list here, so lets see....
Disturbed
Metallica (The S&M Album, especially)
Lordi (My current fave)
Turisas (still getting into)
Nightwish (and yes, I do like their new lead singer)
Chumbawamba
The Offspring
HammerFall
Megadeth
Ozzy Osborne/Black Sabbath
System of a Down (and Serj Tankian's solo work)
Basshunter (Before he rewrote the lyrics of his songs for an english release)
Then there's a variety of other songs on my PC as well. Mostly select songs from a few groups. There tends to be a song or two I like from a group, but don't like the rest.
Example: I like Before I Forget by Slipknot, but I can't get into their other songs.
Well, that's most of it.


----------



## lukawolf (Jun 20, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold for me :smile:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

Adequately known:
VNV Nation
Boards of Canada
Autechre
Aphex Twin
Tool
Depeche Mode
Cocteau Twins
Ulrich Schnauss
A Perfect Circle
Rush
Pink Floyd
Apoptygma Berzerk
Informatik (Really like it)
Bjork 
Sigur Ros
Rinneradio
Front 242
Skinny Puppy
KMFDM
Front Line Assembly
New Order
Joy Division 
Bauhaus
Radiohead
Modest Mouse
Moonspell
Pearl Jam
Soundgarden
Temple of Dog
DEFTONES
Talk Talk
Brian Eno

Lesser known (But I like them more):
Drexciya
Dopplereffekt
Der Zyklus
And One
Cesium 137
Funker Vogt
The Sea and Cake
Oceanlab
Grauzone
Sarlo Akrobata
Einstruzende Neubauten
Clan of Xymox
CABARET VOLTAIRE
Arovane
Minilogue
Trentemoller
Royksopp
Harold Budd
Massive Attack
Portishead
Cosmicity
FPU
Kraftwerk
Die Idole
DAF
Severed Heads

AND RUSSIAN FOLK MUSIC AND SOVIET MUSIC:
SMUGLYANKA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epm6FP54Cec


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 20, 2009)

I already posted this in another thread, but I'll do it again in this one, maybe spark some conversation.

Top 5:

1. Queens of the Stone Age (hard rock, proggy)
2. Dream Theater (prog metal) (seeing them live August 23rd!)
3. Mastodon (prog/thrash/sludge metal)
4. Megadeth (thrash, somewhat proggy)
5. Kyuss (stoner metal from the early 90s)

Others:
Arch Enemy
In Flames
Kamelot
Symphony X
Into Eternity (Best singer ever is Stu Block)
Between the Buried and Me
Protest the Hero
Metallica
All That Remains
Cacophony
Echoes of Eternity
Eagles of Death Metal
Lamb of God
Meshuggah
Pantera
Nevermore
Rush
Shadows Fall
Testament
Opeth
Nightwish
Pink Floyd
Tool
Foo Fighters
Iced Earth
Redemption
Children of Bodom
Trivium

Popular Bands I heavily dislike:
System of a Down (schizophrenic crap)
Dragonforce (can't play live, all songs sound the same)
Killswitch Engage (all songs sound the same)
Slayer (all songs sound the same)


----------



## AndrewFox (Jun 20, 2009)

Rush
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Offspring
Queen
Joe Satriani
Living Colour

and generally bands like them....


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I already posted this in another thread, but I'll do it again in this one, maybe spark some conversation.
> 
> Top 5:
> 
> ...


 

I like your style man


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 20, 2009)

D Void said:


> I like your style man


 
Thank you 

I'm surprised to find another Eagles of Death Metal fan that likes thrash metal. Pleasantly surprised, mind you.  

Delicious metal for life


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

Metal for life.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Mr Bungle, sepultura, pig destroyer, lightning bolt, melt-banana, venetian snares, deftones, holy molar, Mr oizo, mastodon, meshuggah, and nirvana. (nirvana? wtf? yeah )


 
I must say that this is the first time I've seen the words "Mastodon" and "Meshuggah" in the same sentence as "Nirvana".  Interesting, very diverse.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 20, 2009)

check em out on my last.fm page =3


----------



## Angelic Velvet (Jun 20, 2009)

Bullet for my Valentine
The Spill Canvas
Heaven Shall Burn
Bring me the Horizon
some SlipKnoT
older Green Day

that's about all I can come up with at the moment


----------



## Lukar (Jun 20, 2009)

- Paramore
- Journey
- AC/DC
- Metallica
- Linkin Park
- Fall Out Boy
- Hollywood Undead
- Pendulum
- UVERworld
- L'Arc~en~Ciel
- Nickelback
- Three Days Grace
- 3 Doors Down
- Aerosmith
- Van Halen

And more.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 20, 2009)

repost from the blue note CAUSE I'M COOL.

Grizzly Bear
Wavves
Pixies
Boards of Canada
Sunn 0)))
Earth
Boris
Meshuggah
Melvins
Nas
Jay-Z
Deerhunter
Girl Talk
Animal Collective
Aesop Rock
Merzbow
Boredoms
Gorerotted
Cryptopsy
Dan Deacon
Atheist
Kaki King
Buck 65
Gary Numan
Aphex Twin
Knifehandchop
Steve Vai
Opeth
Yes
Pig Destroyer
Rush
The Who
The Beatles
The Beach Boys
+moar I don't feel like listing


----------



## Fenra (Jun 20, 2009)

Kings of Leon
Fall Out Boy
McFly
Barenaked Ladies
Girls Aloud
Journey


Really is quite a jumble but I like to sample all sorts of genres ^^


----------



## pheonix (Jun 20, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I must say that this is the first time I've seen the words "Mastodon" and "Meshuggah" in the same sentence as "Nirvana".  Interesting, very diverse.



I'm just that awesome. 

Check out my pandora page for even more diversity- http://www.pandora.com/people/shaggy1923#tbl_artists_table,1


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 21, 2009)

My Chemical Romance, The Used, Good Charlotte, Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Coldplay, AFI, Green Day, Fall Out Boy, All American Rejects, 30 Seconds to Mars, Blink-182, Bowling For Soup, Dream Theater, Pink Floyd, (*gasp*) Queen, The killers, Radiohead, The Offspring, Flyleaf, Evenascence, Avenged Sevenfold, The Beatles, System of a Down, ACDC, Bon Jovi, The Sleeping, Muse, Coheed and Cambria, Foo Fighters, (*gasp again*) Attack! Attack!, Yellowcard, and The Eagles.....there, I'm done...


----------



## Takun (Jun 21, 2009)

crabcore 4 lief






yea boiiii


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

more better:




EDIT: DAMMIT YOU EDITED IT I DID IT FIRST


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> yea boiiii



DOWNPICK DOWNPICK DOWNPICK


----------



## Takun (Jun 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> more better:
> 
> EDIT: DAMMIT YOU EDITED IT I DID IT FIRST



Did you now?  I didn't refresh the page.

If you just got this from /mu/ I'm the one who requested it.  V:


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

^Got it from http://twitter.com/ShawnElliott actually


----------



## Takun (Jun 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> ^Got it from http://twitter.com/ShawnElliott actually



Ahhh.  I was in the thread it was originally taken from on 4chan, but deleted it.  So I had to request it before I could post it. D:

/really didn't see you post it.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Ahhh.  I was in the thread it was originally taken from on 4chan, but deleted it.  So I had to request it before I could post it. D:
> 
> /really didn't see you post it.


'sall good. so like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr0-9MHYTuQ
vs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SutYlxQwIxY
which one would you tap?


----------



## Shindo (Jun 21, 2009)

i love you guys


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 21, 2009)

Beatles
Bjork 
They Might be Giants
Rockapella
Queen
Enya
Fiona Apple
October Project
Antony and the Johnsons
Donald Fagen
Coldplay


----------



## Takun (Jun 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> 'sall good. so like
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr0-9MHYTuQ
> vs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SutYlxQwIxY
> which one would you tap?



Attack! Attack!

Though Brokencyde is the ultimate troll band EVER.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 21, 2009)

Since I'm discovering that alot of bands I like are becoming my favorites, just look at my Last FM profile.


----------



## Takun (Jun 21, 2009)

Your lastfm makes me sad.  :<  We're very low haha.


----------



## bozzles (Jun 21, 2009)

Arctic Monkeys, Animal Collective, The Apples in Stereo, Arcade Fire, Architecture In Helsinki, Band of Horses, Battles, The B-52's, The Beatles, Beck, Beirut, Ben Folds Five, Black Moth Super Rainbow, Boys Noize, Broadcast, Built to Spill, Cake, Clap Your Hands Say Yeah, Coldplay, Cornelius, The Cure, Daft Punk, Dan Deacon, DANGER, Death Cab For Cutie, The Decemberists, Deerhoof, Digitalism, Dntel, Electric Light Orchestra, Explosions in the Sky, The Flaming Lips, Fleet Foxes, Franz Ferdinand, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Grandaddy, The Halo Benders, Hella, Holy Fuck, Islands, John Linnell, Justice, The Killers, The Koji Kondo, The Ladies, LCD Soundsystem, Led Zeppelin, Liam Finn, Lightning Bolt, Marnie Stern, MGMT, Mogwai, The Microphones, Modest Mouse, Mount Eerie, Muse, My Bloody Valentine, Neutral Milk Hotel, Nirvana, The Octopus Project, Of Montreal, Opal, Panda Bear, Pavement, Pink Floyd, Pixies, The Postal Service, Proxy, Radiohead, Ratatat, The Shins, Sigur RÃ³s, Sunset Rubdown, They Might Be Giants, Times New Viking, Queen, Ugly Casanova, The Unicorns, Vampire Weekend, Weezer, The White Stripes, Wolf Parade, Yo La Tengo​


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2009)

^Really good stuff.


----------

